

Scalability and Performance Best Practices - alrex021
http://highscalability.com/15-scalability-and-performance-best-practices

======
chrisbolt
_It's not just you!<http://highscalability.com> looks down from here._

~~~
dryicerx
Ironic isn't it.

------
dryicerx
Something that's missing from a lot of these is the pre-implementation aspect.
P7 _prior proper preperation prevents piss poor performance_. This includes

    
    
      picking a good platform after careful comsideration (not the coolest kid in the block always)
      Design the system in detail then start implementing it
    

Both of these will prepare you and allow for scaling if needed later on (note:
not premature optimization, just keeping it in mind and allowing provisions in
case you do need to)

